# Stealth Cam Scam??????????



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone else tried to order a Stealthcam trail camera directly from the company and not recieved thier order or been able to get in contact with the company?
On Aug. 26th I placed an order for the V650 camera for my Father, I recieved an email thanking me for the order but no shipping confirmation. A week passed and I sent an email back stating that I still had not recieved the camera nor did I get a confirmation and tracking number for the camera.......No reply......So I tried calling Stealthcam and at first recieved a recorded message with thier business hours (I had called after hours). So today I had some time off and tried calling during business hours and cannot get through, all I get is a busy signal..............(have tried calling for more than 2 hours). I wonder if they are going out of business and fleecing people before they file bankruptcy or what the deal is...........If anyone has a direct contact to Stealthcam I would appreciate a pm with a name or number so I can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Spoke with one of Stealth Cam's pro-staffers, who contacted them and said they will get it straightened out for me........I'll keep you updated.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Camera arrived today, shipping date was the 28th of Aug. Don't know if UPS sat on it or what, but it still concerns me that the phone number for Stealth cam does not work....................regardless you can disregard this thread as they did follow thru and deliver the camera.


----------



## tjh (Jun 9, 2006)

Hope it works for u as they wouldnt fix mine when it broke. Junk!!


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

You have to take into account for the time of year you called. You and every other guy that's having issues are calling at the same time. My buddy was having the same problem with Moultrie....just about three weeks ago


----------

